# SAIA Programmierer



## Ing_Lupo (2 September 2016)

Hallo 

wer kann mich bei der Programmierung einer SAIA mit Webpanel unterstützen ?

Raum Nordbaden/Kraichgau

Umfeld in der Gebäudeautomation HLK, Regelungen Be- und Entfeuchtung etc.

Persönlich Anfragen bitte als PN.


----------



## Garf (15 September 2016)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> wer kann mich bei der Programmierung einer SAIA mit Webpanel unterstützen ?


Sehr allgemein gehalten deine Anfrage.
Welcher Typ von Regler und Panel soll programmiert werden?
Wie soll die Unterstützung in der Praxis aussehen?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (16 September 2016)

Hallo

ich suche einen erfahrenen SAIA PG5 Programmierer für Gebäudetechnische Projekte.

Was ist daran zu allgemein ?

Wer SAIA programmiert, Web Panelbilder erstellt und die Heizungs- und Lüftungstechnik 
beherrscht ist mir willkommen.

Details per PN.


----------

